# Identifying what Domain Controller is being used?



## qvx91977 (Jul 13, 2007)

On a Windows 2000 server, what command do you need to use, in order to identify what Domain Controller it is currently using, "set" command only tells me what my account is using on the server, I need to know what Domain Controller the server is using?

thanks.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Just run an *ipconfig /all* from the command prompt. The DNS server listed should be the same as the domain controller.


----------



## qvx91977 (Jul 13, 2007)

sorry but our DHCP server sits on our Domain Controller, any other ideas?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

If you do a gpresult it will tell you wich DC it pulled group policy from. This would generally tell you which DC it is using.


----------

